# Converting .ico files



## Wizerzak (Sep 11, 2011)

So I am trying to play around with some icons from various games but I keep running into problems. I have managed to extract the icon with a French program called Copicone. This is where I have the problem.

To edit the images I need them in PNG (preferably) as niether Paint.NET nor PS can edit .ico files. Whenever I try to use a .ico to .png converter such as this one or this one they always fail, I think this is because the .ico is too big (226KB).
So my options then were to either compress it (which I couldn't find a program to do) or print screen the .ico at full size and edit it that way.

But I then run into the problem of the background, for it is no longer transparent due to the print screen. And as the icon fades slightly into grey it is very hard to separate it from the white background. I have made a fairly neat job of it, but it could have been better if done by one of the other ways.

So does anyone know a solution? Either a program that can convert .ico files or compress .ico files.

Thanks,
Wizzerzak.


----------



## drake7707 (Sep 11, 2011)

@Icon sushi: http://www.towofu.net/soft/e-aicon.php


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 11, 2011)

Just tried that program. Looked promising but when I try to import an image I get the error: ???????????????.

Edit: Just tested another icon and that works. I think my icon is too big.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 12, 2011)

IcoFX can handle multi-image icons, I use it to make stuff all the time.

EDIT: Examples.
http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/1445/drivesr.jpg


----------



## person66 (Oct 3, 2011)

I use this for paint.net: http://forums.getpaint.net/index.php?/topi...t-v37-may-2010/

Just make sure you use file -> open, because it freezes for me if I just drag and drop

EDIT: lol, just realized this is a few weeks old, oh well, still may be helpful


----------

